# Tarpon Reels



## BNB (Feb 8, 2005)

What rod/reel combos have y'all found to be the best suited for nearshore tarpon fishing?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Well - there are going to be as many different opinions on that one as there are fisherman. For casting, the big Calcutta reels are great. The large Amassador reels are less expensive and good too. I've got an old 1600CC Abassador reel - its all silver and was made in Europe - they made them about 13 - 14 years ago. BEST REEL I'VE EVER OWNED. Smoothest - awesome reel. Its caught lots of tarpon.

If you are live baiting down in the bays of Port O or throwing big plastic baits down there, I'd say a big spinning reel is perfect. I like the Baitrunners by Shimano - they have a bait running free spool setting I like for live bait. 

For drifting bait up off Galveston - the Shimano TLD series is perfect. You can go with more expensive Penn or Tiagra reels but the Shimano TLD's work great - I think I've got TLD 25s. I use the same reels for trolling.

Rods, that's different. For casting, I use a good 6 foot to 7 foot casting rod with lots of backbone. I'm throwing 3 ounce jigs so, a heavier rod works fine. On trolling (should also work for drifting) I like 6 foot rods with a roller tip. The oceanmaster rods are pretty good. They make one that has a triangle shapped fore-grip that is great. I get the 30-50 or 50-80 pound range rods. For spinning reels, I like my Penn 30-50 - 6.5 foot rod... its looks a little wimpy but it actually is very stout. Caught lots of tarpon in boca grande using power pro 50lb test line on it. My guide I use over there teased me about my little reel and rod I brought over to tarpon fish but after I whipped a couple 120 lb tarpon real fast, he stopped teasing me. When you are casting over and over all day, I like the lighter combo...makes you get less tired and accounts for more accurate casts.


----------



## mr sharkey (Aug 5, 2004)

I like the TLD 15 with 40# line on a 7' Calstar rod for drowning the big minnows and the Calcutta 700 with 30# line on a Falcon Coastal extra extra heavy 6'10" rod. I'm going to try the Calcutta 400 this season but have not chosen a rod for it yet. 

Would like recommendations for line size and rod to go with the 400.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I agree with Sharkey - those work fine. I think the TLD 15 doesn't hold enough line for my flavor. I don't like chasing a big fish at all and like them to work the heavy drag - I'm a believer in put the hurt on them - since I troll more than anything else - I go with heavier line and bigger reels. Just preference. I at least use 40 lb test - some reels have 80 pound spectra on them. Lots of guys use the TLD15s and 20s. I like the 25's too because I can use them offshore for trolling for wahoo, dolphin and tuna too.


----------



## mr sharkey (Aug 5, 2004)

I like the 20, but feel a bit guilty about using such a brute. Compare with the relatively light stuff used in Florida years back. I think there (Bahia Honda/Seven Mile Bridge) we used 25# line on spinning reels and 8/0 circle hooks and live mullet. Those tarpon are pre-programmed to swim in and around the bridge pilings once they are hooked, so you have to get them under control pretty quick. (Water depth was 20+ feet if I recall correctly.) If done properly, it is an amazing orchestration of captain and fisherman, especially on the pre-dawn tide. Jumping a tarpon in the dark is cool, especially if you have someone to shine a spotlight on it. Real cool. Anyway, the point is that there, they use significantly lighter tackle. 

When we have an east wind here in the mornings, if you listen very carefully, you can still hear several of the captains there laughing at the **** pop I showed them 10 years ago. I'll never forget the reaction I got when I pulled that out. It is neat to me how different tackle is used in all the different places in the world to catch these fish.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Yea, I know they laugh at the **** pop - but funny thing is, that little jig, adapted for Boca Grande Pass has created a firestorm of controversy there... I once threw a coonpop at tarpon on the beach in Boca Grande - they literally swam around it... the water there is too clear and the fish are feeding differently along the beach in 10 - 15 foot of water - it doesn't work over there... bring some of them over here and they'll be believers - that's for sure.


----------

